# problems hooking up wireless router to time warner modem



## scott78

I have a wireless G router made by dynex. I would like to hook it up to a time warner cable modem. I spoke to the time warner person and he told me that thier was a code I could get off of the internet to configure my router to the modem. The only catch is (and I'm not sure if this makes a difference) the modem is running to a computer that has windows 98. I'm not sure if the modem is set up to only run with windows 98. the modem was recently installed so it's not an old modem. my laptop run's on windows vista. Can i run both through the wirless router? I would really appriciate the help. Thank you


----------



## johnwill

There is no "code" that I know of that you need, a cable modem should be PnP out of the box with most broadband routers. The only thing you need to configure is the wireless on the router as a rule.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

